# 93320 & 93325 denied



## coders_rock! (Jun 22, 2011)

93016 - paid 
93018 - paid
93350[26] - paid
*93320[26] - denied
93325[26] - denied*
can anyone tell me under what circumstances, if any, can 93320 & 93325 be billed?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 22, 2011)

The note under the +93320 in the CPT book says "Use 93320 in conjunction with 93303, 93304, 93312, 93314, 93315, 93317, 93350 and 93351."

The note under the +93325 states, "Use 93325 in conjunction with 76825, 76826, 76827, 76828, 93303, 93304, 93308, 93312, 93314, 93315, 93317, 93350, 93351."

please post the report and we can better help you. Does the report state that a color doppler and continuous wave spectral were performed?


----------



## acoke (Jul 7, 2011)

*additional questions*

Since +93320 and +93325 are add-on codes, can they both be billed with only 1 primary procedure (93312)?  We only billed the professional component with 26 modifier, but 93325 was not paid by Medicare.  
Thanks for your help!
Amy


----------



## coders_rock! (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for responding Cyndi, unfortunately, I do not have a note.


----------

